# BW Pulsar Eigenbau



## chief70 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi BW Fans,
würde gerne mal Eure Meinungen zu meinem Eigenbau hören

Rahmen  BW Pulsar  Federweg vorn 130mm  hinten 134mm
Gabel     Manitou Sherman Firefly 100mm -130mm
Dämpfer  X Fusion glyde R  
LRS        Mavic D521 Disc + DT Onyx Nabe DT Alpin3 Speichen
Reifen     Conti Vertical Protection
Sattel     Selle Italia Flyte Gel Flow
Stütze    Procraft     Klemme Salsa
Lenker    Syntace Vector Low Rider
Vorbau   VRO Stem
Bremsen  Hayes HFX9 vorn 203mm hinten 180mm
S Satz    Race Face Thermo SP
Pedale    Time MTB Z FR
Kurbel  und Schaltung alles XT

Gesamtgewicht 12,9kg

jetzt bin ich aber gespannt ob es überhaupt einem gefällt
Gruß
chief70


----------



## daif (29. Dezember 2004)

ich mag den Pulsar Rahmen eigentlich nicht,
aber dein bike gefällt mir optisch sehr gut!!

über den Dämpfer weiss ich nix, wäre bei dem Rahmen nicht n SPV Dämpfer angesagt? wippt das nicht n bissl arg??
aber generell ist es doch sehr schlüssig aufgebaut!!
n Enduro mit guten Parts!!

Gratuliere,
ich finde ein sehr vernünftiges bike
der gelbe Rahmen gefällt!!! (sogar mir, ich steh ja sonst eher auf gedeckte Farben   )

gruß,
david

12,9kg kommt mir allerdings etwas leicht vor!! Mein Mercury wiegt knapp über 12kg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (29. Dezember 2004)

Obwohl ich Y Rahmen eigentlich gar nit mag - ist Dein Teil schon ganz schick. Bis auf diese komische Warze am Sattelrohr mit so einem langen Haar drauf   

Ach das is wohl eine Satteltasche mit Luftpumpe?


----------



## Nikos (29. Dezember 2004)

kann mich nur anschliessen: sehr stimmiges Teil!!   

die gelbe Farbe passt gut sehr gut zum Rahmen-Design und den schwarzen Parts. Und dann dieser wunderschöne alte BW-Aufkleber. Wunnebar!
Ist der Rahmen neu gepulvert?

aber ich schliese mich daif an: wirklich nur 12,9kg???

Und auch bei dem Federweg hinten und Eingelenker habe ich doch auch Bedenken bezügl. Wippen.

Berichte doch mal von deinen Erfahrungen.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!



Gruß Nikos


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2004)

Bike ist echt nicht schlecht, ich würde allerdings den Sattel etwas nach vorne neigen -> ist besser für die Familienplanung


----------



## Fettkloß (30. Dezember 2004)

ich finde vom aussehen gibts viel schlimmeres , y rahmen sind auch nicht mein ding aber es ist ja ein bw    

12,9kg stimmt nie im leben - vielleicht ohne laufräder


----------



## bimota (30. Dezember 2004)

Obwohl dieser Y-Rahmen nicht mein Ding ist, optisch gefällt mir dein Bike sehr gut. Die gelbe Rahmenfarbe paßt gut zu dem schwarzen Komponenten. Sieht klasse aus...


----------



## chief70 (30. Dezember 2004)

Ist noch die Originallackierung, dachte auch zuerst es wippt- eigentlich nur ganz leicht, weiß nicht ob sich da so´n Antiwippdämpfer lohnt- natürlich im stehen volle Pulle wippt es schon, das Teil an der Sattelstütze ist ne Satteltasche mit Pumpe, zum Gewicht, die Gabel wiegt nur 2kg- hat ne Titanfeder, die 12,9kg sind ohne Pedale (und Satteltasche)- weiß grad nicht was die Pedale wiegen, aber bestimmt nicht mehr als 500gr, dann sinds halt 13,4kg.
zum Fahrverhalten: das bike fährt sich sehr spritzig und der Rahmen ist sehr stabil, man kann auch gut damit springen, ist echt gut zum Endurofahren,

ich hatte schon ein Scott Octane, ein CD SV 500, ein Giant NRS und einen Centurion NoPogo Eurofighter, aber an das Bergwerk kommt meiner Meinung
nach keines dieser bikes heran, Qualität und Stabilität sind sehr gut, man sehe sich nur die Schwingenlagerung bei Bergwerk an- doppelt so große Lager
wie an anderen bikes

Schön, das es euch gefällt

Gruß
chief70


----------



## joob45 (30. Dezember 2004)

gratuliere dir zu deinem bike.

mir gefallen bikes mit klasischem rahmen ansich besser aber deines gerade in gelb finde ich wirklich sehr gelungen.

wünsche dir viel spass damit


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2004)

Mir gefällt das Bike auch gut, ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass man auch aus einem älteren Rahmen noch was machen kann. Nur die Tasche an der Sattelstütze ist ein ziemlicher Stilbruch und die Luftpumpe hast Du irgendwann mal im Allerwertesten stecken, wenn Du mal hinter den Sattel musst.


----------



## pulsar99 (17. Januar 2005)

jaaa, fast so schön wie meins...  
und offensichtlich bin ich hier in der Minderheit wenn ich das Y-Design mag! Ich hab nämlich auch noch ein 97er Yuma, auch eine Lutz-Scheffer-Konstruktion aus der Zeit als er noch bei Votec war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

